# Homemade Winemaking Podcast Suggestions?



## wenrich (Nov 17, 2008)

I am trying to find a good podcast the focuses on being new to making homemade wine or even another audio source. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Luc (Nov 18, 2008)

There is Dave and the Other guy !!!
A winemaking podcast with a lot of humbug around
it but in fact it is sometimes fun to listen to:

It is called Cellar dwellers:
http://www.podcastdirectory.com/podcasts/15666

Next there is Winemaking Radio:
http://www.winemakingradio.com/

And there are some Podcasts on the Winemaker magazine:
http://winemakermag.com/

Enough for hours of fun although I prefer books
myself.

Luc


----------

